# Automatische Antwortwahl in DOS-Batch



## coolduke (8. Juli 2004)

Hi,

ich habe eine DOS-Batch erstellt und habe eine Frage zu folgender stelle:

"for /F "tokens=1*" %%i in (d:\development\process\ws_list.txt) do comp \\sde\c\arcforest \\%%i\c\arcforest" 

wie kann ich hier sagen, dass immer autimatisch für ´"comp" die Antwort "N" genommen wird?

MfG Matthias


----------

